# 4ext Touch Recovery



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Idk if people are as anxious as I am about having this on our Nexus but FWIW here's a status update...
http://www.4ext.net/status_update.php

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never uses 4ext, but the more the merrier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its slick with it... tons of options and super smooth. I used to have it on my sensation and miss it quite a bit... here's a teaser shot from dev.

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

I've heard about this but never used it. How close is it to being functional? I'm assuming a version for toro is in the works as well?

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't wait for this recovery. Loved it on my Thunderbolt.

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

kidserious said:


> I've heard about this but never used it. How close is it to being functional? I'm assuming a version for toro is in the works as well?
> 
> Sent from under a bridge


No official eta but madmaxx82 mentioned a closed beta was coming soon. I guess the bigger screens on the nexus and HTC one series are posing some problems but hopefully it come soon

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

hev88 said:


> No official eta but madmaxx82 mentioned a closed beta was coming soon. I guess the bigger screens on the nexus and HTC one series are posing some problems but hopefully it come soon
> 
> Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki


Cool deal. Thanks

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking forward to this. 4ext recovery is the one thing that i have missed since moving to the Gnex. 
When it becomes available, its worth trying...


----------

